

Marijuana Growers Use 1% of All Our Electricity - Pointsly
http://www.good.is/post/not-so-kind-weed-growers-suck-down-1-percent-of-all-u-s-electricity/

======
burgerbrain
Eh, I can think of far far worse uses of that power.

But maybe we should start informing soda drinkers and car drivers of how much
power is burnt making those aluminum cans and cars...

